# This forum title is mispelled!   LOL



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 10, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else noticed....   Probably not with y'all Georgia boys!   LOL     

Bandy


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep I did.


----------



## Woody (Sep 10, 2004)

I think there are more typos than the one you mentioned. --- Eventually we will get them corrected. -- When I type over 6 words per minute things kinda run together.


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 10, 2004)

So is a word in the title of this thread.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 10, 2004)

*Only a teacher...*

Woodnoticedattwasmispeled


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 10, 2004)

It'll all come out in the wash.


----------

